# Afternoon pompano(with pic)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Headed to P'cola beach this afternoon to enjoy the weather and wet a line. I went toward Pickens and found a nice hole. Using two hook rigs made with flourocarbon and some fresh shrimp I managed three smallishpomps. Several fish blitzes anywhere from 50-500 yards from shore. Blues, ladyfish, spanish-it's hard to say but still very fun to see. Of the several ladyfish I caught onewas smackedby a toothy critter.On a more negative note, there were two asians guys down from me just slaying the pomps. That's not bad. The bad part was after 15 had hit the cooler I stopped counting. Thast's right 2 guys keeping 15+ pomps. Maybe they had a comercial license or something I don't know about, but if not that is just BLATANTLY WRONG! No one is that hungry. Gonna try it again in the morning. Tight lines

-Jason


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

After 15 hits....I'll be smoking a cigar....don't mean to keep 'm all though....!!!! some just don't care....and thats sad.!!!


----------



## foshizzal (Oct 27, 2007)

hey purdy, if u were to come over and check our coolers and know ur fish, u would have realized that it was 11 pomps, 4 blues, and 4 lady fish....and stop hating and catch some fish ur self


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

call out.


----------



## Canez (Oct 27, 2007)

No NoNo :nononoPURDY UGLY!!!! IREALLY wish you would have gotten yourFACTS straight before you posted that NONSENSE. I was the other guy fishing with foshizzal. Yes weare Asian, but does that really matter????? We have been fishing pompano for many years and we abide by the rules. 

As for VS200B's comment, you need someone to shove them eggrolls in your mouth. :nonono

It's a shame what kind of world we live in. Peace out!!!!!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I wasn't upset at all that you guys were catching fish. If you had 11 pomps between the two of you then you were well within your legal limits, andI applaud you both on a fantastic afternoon. From the distance I was watching you two I saw several pomps clearly, but some fish I couldn't see as well and just assumed-my mistake. I only got upset at the thought of some one abusingthe bag limits. I wasn't trying to piss you off. I'm not here to argue either. This forum is for people who love fishing and all that that entails(i.e. new friends, outdoor experiences, fresh dinners, etc.) All that saidstop into Flounders sometime where I bartend and introduceyourself. I'll buy you a drink and we can talk about more important matters like how to catch a few more fish! Tight lines all.

-Jason


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

that is without a doubt, one of the best responses ive ever seen on here! jason, i applaud you on taking a step back and appologizing. that is sure more than most do on here. hope you catch plenty next time you go!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Canez (10/27/2007)*
> 
> As for VS200B's comment, you need someone to shove them eggrolls in your mouth.


sorry... i guess. 

i'm just used to seeing people drag 5 coolers on the pier and raping the fuck out of our waters... hardtails, bluefish, ladyfish, spanish, illegal AJ's... and god forbid i catch a king and walk it down the pier without being harassed about selling it....


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the fish Jason, and excellent response. :bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *j_purdy (10/27/2007)*I wasn't upset at all that you guys were catching fish. If you had 11 pomps between the two of you then you were well within your legal limits, andI applaud you both on a fantastic afternoon. From the distance I was watching you two I saw several pomps clearly, but some fish I couldn't see as well and just assumed-my mistake. I only got upset at the thought of some one abusingthe bag limits. I wasn't trying to piss you off. I'm not here to argue either. This forum is for people who love fishing and all that that entails(i.e. new friends, outdoor experiences, fresh dinners, etc.) All that saidstop into Flounders sometime where I bartend and introduceyourself. I'll buy you a drink and we can talk about more important matters like how to catch a few more fish! Tight lines all.
> 
> -Jason


Great Post Jason, you set a great example.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report, and pics. And nice recovery from mistaken bag limit. And as for legal american citizens, we are just americans, not african-american, not asian-american, just americans.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice day on the water, nice catch but even a better post on the apology. :toast to you and the offer on the suds.

""""<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>Great report, and pics. And nice recovery from mistaken bag limit. And as for legal american citizens, we are just americans, not african-american, not asian-american, just americans."""

First of all I don't think it was a cut onAsians "there were two asians guys" comment. Yes we are ALL (legal residents) are Americans. Yesterday I neighbor had his truck stolen from him while paying for gas at a gas station. He went in to pay (stupidly) leaving the keys in it. Called the police to report it...I can see it now. POLICE..describe the thief....JOE..oh well he was about 6'2, had a red jacket on, had a black baseball cap, and was a AMERICAN.....get real. I believe that yes we are not "...." Americans, but sometimes a prefix is used for more reasons than one.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Tunaman, If I had my truck stolen, yes, ethnic background would be helpful.Duh. However the guys said "quit hating" which led me to believe they thought Purdy was racial profiling. All AMERICANS should stick together, (especially fisherman) Maybe together we could find a solution to the biggest issue, ilegals.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

J, that's the way it ought to be. Good job!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

To answer: I only used the term Asian as a means a specificity. Hell, I'm half Korean oddly enough. Prejudice, of any kind, is merely the ignorance of a person who cannot understand thatpeople of any race, creed, religion, etc. must be judged on their individual merits. Let's just put this all to rest and get out on the water to stretch a line.

-Jason


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Report,pics and response!:clap:bowdown


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

were the asian guys using sandfleas? haha....


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

good job on the pomps! I need to try my hand at catching them one of these days.


----------



## fishbrueske (Oct 18, 2007)

hey..the pomps are biting on the beach now???????


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

man, i wish it would have been that calm today. we went surf fishing and the waves/current made it impossible to keep the bottom (even with 3oz pyramids). went to the pier instead and caught a few spanish.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with you Canez & Foshizzal! You're allowed 6 per person! 11" to 20" & 1 over 20".

And I fish to eat, We keep our fish and ALWAYS with in the legal size.


----------



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

i cant stand seeing those pics and not being able to go...:boo but thanks 

for the report and the picks.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, what gotta hold of that ladyfish in your pic, did that happen on the retrieve or were the bluefish trying to attack your lady. 

You should call up the game dept. if you see some jerks taking too many pomps. Its not right to exceed the limit, the state has us pay fora license, (granted you do not require one for the beach) but unlike many other states, the money that is collected for the license is used for environmental reconstuction and researchon many of our fishing locations.When a fine ispayed that money also serves the same purpose. It is because of people like that, that many of us have to suffer with decreased populations and diversity. The law is their for a reason and glutany is wrong.


----------

